

Show HN: A Google Glass marketplace - hgezim
http://www.glassskills.com

======
hgezim
I watched on the sidelines as the Google Glass frenzy was taking place, last
Wednesday, and it became clear that Google Glass is going to usher in a new
age of computing.

Allowing someone remote to see exactly what you see is something we've never
quite had. This technology will enable us to receive help with tasks we never
imagined. That's the reason I'm launching Glass Skills, a marketplace where
Google Glass owners will be able to get unprecedented help with everyday
tasks. Let your imagination run wild!

So, HN, what do you have to say?

~~~
bobc
Might be the fact that I'm not a native speaker but my first thought with the
url was: Glass Kills'.

Besides that I think it is an idea with potential. Especially for short but
complex tasks. Great opportunities for simple tech support.

~~~
hgezim
Yeah, "kills" seems to jump out for sure. Thanks for your feedback!

------
ante_annum
My comment is more of a tangent that you need to hide the overflow on that
background image.

